# Jo me'n vaig a...



## susanb

Bones!!
"Jo me'n vaig a treballar a les 8"
A què fa referència "me'n"?
Si el "jo" a la frase no hi fos, substitueix el "jo". Però havent-hi el "jo", no és repetitiu?
En tot cas, per què "me'n"? Quina funció té si hi ha el "jo" i hi ha "a treballar"?
Espero ser clara amb aquest dubte. M'ho ha demanat un amic anglès i no he sabut molt bé què contestar.
Gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Susan!

"Me'n" ve del verb _anar-se'n_, que es conjuga sempre així (vull dir, amb la forma "se'n" adequada per a cada persona). A "(jo) me'n vaig a treballar" (em sembla que no té res a veure que hi hagi "jo" o no), fas servir aquest verb. També podries dir "vaig a treballar" i ja està. Però em sembla que acostumem a fer servir "anar-se'n" en aquest cas.

Espero que més o menys et serveixi aquesta explicació! A veure què hi diuen els companys!

Salut!


----------



## susanb

betulina said:


> Hola, Susan!
> 
> "Me'n" ve del verb _anar-se'n_, que es conjuga sempre així (vull dir, amb la forma "se'n" adequada per a cada persona). A "(jo) me'n vaig a treballar" (em sembla que no té res a veure que hi hagi "jo" o no), fas servir aquest verb. També podries dir "vaig a treballar" i ja està. Però em sembla que acostumem a fer servir "anar-se'n" en aquest cas.
> 
> Espero que més o menys et serveixi aquesta explicació! A veure què hi diuen els companys!
> 
> Salut!


Ja veig per on vas i ho entenc, però si "jo vaig a treballar" és correcte, per què diem, normalment, "jo me'n vaig a treballar"? És que s'utilitzen totes dues al 50%? (el "jo" que hi sigui o no és important, sense ell entenc que diem "me'n")
És amb això amb el que dubto.
Gràcies, preciosa!


----------



## betulina

susanb said:


> Ja veig per on vas i ho entenc, però si "jo vaig a treballar" és correcte, per què diem, normalment, "jo me'n vaig a treballar"? És que s'utilitzen totes dues al 50%? (el "jo" que hi sigui o no és important, sense ell entenc que diem "me'n")
> És amb això amb el que dubto.
> Gràcies, preciosa!



mmm... ja veig què vols dir.  Per què diem "anar-se'n" o "anar", no? Doncs estic pensant que potser depèn del context de l'acció mateixa. A veure si m'explico...: 

-si ets a casa i has de marxar a treballar, diràs "me'n vaig a treballar", perquè es refereix a marxar d'un lloc per anar a un altre.

-si estàs anant cap a la feina i et trobes algú pel carrer, li diràs "vaig a treballar" (=estic anant a treballar), perquè es refereix a l'acció de moure't d'un lloc a l'altre. En canvi, si us atureu i xerreu una estona, a l'hora de dir-li adéu li diràs "me'n vaig a treballar", perquè et referiràs a deixar un lloc. 

És la diferència que hi veig. Com ho veus/veieu? 

Sobre si hi ha "jo" o no... la veritat és que jo no veig que sigui gens rellevant, perquè també diem "vaig a treballar", no? 

Fins ara!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Em sembla que quan dic "me'n vaig a..." trigaré a veure la persona a qui li dic, (com quan dius "me'n vaig a treballar", m'hi estaré estona). Quan dic "vaig al banc" (i ara torno) no dic el "me'n..." a no se que hagi de fer més coses avans de tornar.... no sé si m'explico... ho he embolicat més? 

Salut joves!

Mei


----------



## susanb

betulina said:


> mmm... ja veig què vols dir.  Per què diem "anar-se'n" o "anar", no? Doncs estic pensant que potser depèn del context de l'acció mateixa. A veure si m'explico...:
> 
> -si ets a casa i has de marxar a treballar, diràs "me'n vaig a treballar", perquè es refereix a marxar d'un lloc per anar a un altre.
> 
> -si estàs anant cap a la feina i et trobes algú pel carrer, li diràs "vaig a treballar" (=estic anant a treballar), perquè es refereix a l'acció de moure't d'un lloc a l'altre. En canvi, si us atureu i xerreu una estona, a l'hora de dir-li adéu li diràs "me'n vaig a treballar", perquè et referiràs a deixar un lloc.
> 
> És la diferència que hi veig. Com ho veus/veieu?
> 
> Sobre si hi ha "jo" o no... la veritat és que jo no veig que sigui gens rellevant, perquè també diem "vaig a treballar", no?
> 
> Fins ara!


Betulina, crec que va per aquí la cosa. Deixar el lloc on ets per anar a un altre. Curiós i interessant no, que els estrangers ens facin pensar el per què de les coses? Gràcies de nou. Una abraçada!!


----------



## xarruc

Sí, estic d'acord amb l'explicación a dalt. Em sembla que sigui una mescla de me'n vaig i vaig a treballar. Suposo que orginalment el 'en' ha volgut dir "d'aqui" - em vaig d'aqui o algú.

Susan, digue a tu amic que és una mica com dient "I'm off to work" en lloc de dir "I'm going to work". Aquest conté tota la contexta de xerrar una estona i despres marchar.

El anar-se'n té equivilent en italià - oi que no?


----------



## guixols

El anar-se'n té equivilent en italià - oi que no?

Sí: andarsene. Frances també: s'en aller.


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Em sembla que quan dic "me'n vaig a..." trigaré a veure la persona a qui li dic, (com quan dius "me'n vaig a treballar", m'hi estaré estona). Quan dic "vaig al banc" (i ara torno) no dic el "me'n..." a no se que hagi de fer més coses avans de tornar.... no sé si m'explico... ho he embolicat més?
> 
> Salut joves!
> 
> Mei



Ei, Mei! 

Trobo que tens molta raó, noia! Si dic "me'n vaig al banc" és com si sabés que m'hi estaré molta estona (que bueno, és el que passa sempre, oi?  ).  Curiós, curiós.... 

Sí, Susan, és com si els estrangers ens mantinguessin vius lingüísticament, a vegades! 

Petons!


----------



## The_Corrs_catalunya

Ja, potser si, que això és veritat, però potser es un antic barbarisme, que amb els anys, ha acabat formant part del català, o ,igual que la paraula Adeu( A déu, que vagis amb déu,o res semblant) és, potser, les restes d'una part més llarga, potser d'una altre paraula o paraules , que s'han anat escurçant amb el temps. Potser estic equivocat (a més de pesat ,dient potser tota l'estona) però a mi em sembla que podría ser això.


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Com algú ha dit el verb anar-se'n té l'equivalent francès s'en aller. Me'n vaig -> Je m'en vais.

Dues breus reflexions per esclarir les diferències entre anar i anar-se'n:

1. Pensem en el valor del pronom "en". En català com en francès tenen el mateix valor gramatical. Substitueixen complements preposicionals regits introduïts per la preposició "de". Surto de l'habitació -> En surto. Per tant, anar-se'n té el sentit de *anar-se de* (un lloc).

2. Un verb quasi sinònim en francès per a "se'n aller" és "partir". Això també funciona per al català. "Partir" segons el DIEC és "Anar-se'n a un lloc llunyà i per un quant temps". Heus aquí, l'explicació del que s'ha comentat sobre el sentit de tardança i llunyania que implica anar-se'n.

Per tant, la diferència entre anar i anar-se'n és un matís de sentit. Anar-se de (un lloc) o partir // anar simplement a un lloc.

I efectivament, el meu raonament queda recolzat pel DIEC. Definició d'ANAR:

3 1 intr. pron. [LC] Unit al pronom en significa *partir* d’un lloc per anar en un altre. Demà ja no seran ací: se’n van a Mallorca. Jo me’n vaig; tu queda’t i espera’l. 

---------

Filant més prim, ja com a reflexió personal intuïtiva. M'atreveixo a afirmar que quan utilitzem anar-se*'n* estem expressant un mena d'acomiadament, pel fet que* ressaltem la idea d'abandó d'un lloc* per anar en un altre. En = d'un lloc.


----------

